# any bass tournys opens this weekend 6/7/08?



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

seneca,tappen,saltfork,ohio river or piedmont or anywhere?


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

Here's the post for the Berlin benefit open.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=94926


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

There is one at Dillon lake on 6/8. It is from 7am-3pm $60 entry fee. Will go out of the marina ramp.
http://outdoorsmanrd.com/sobjuneopen08crop.jpg


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

thanks guys,i wonder how the rain made the lakes.the river looks really bad today.


----------



## Fishin4Busch (Mar 31, 2008)

Theres one at Piedmont on Sunday from the edgewater ramp. Starts at 6:30


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

The 5th annual "FISHING FOR A CURE" tourny at Deer Creek lake June 7 6:30 to 2:30 Launch @ Deer Creek State park marine ramp entry $60 Big Bass $10
50/50 raffle and prizes contact Lori Reid 888-227-6446 ext 3900 [email protected]


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Deer Creek is 13ft high. Are you sure this tournament is still going to happen?


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

V-MAX200 said:


> There is one at Dillon lake on 6/8. It is from 7am-3pm $60 entry fee. Will go out of the marina ramp.
> http://outdoorsmanrd.com/sobjuneopen08crop.jpg


I won this tournament with a little over 7 lbs. Also had big bass with a 3.32 LM.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

CARP 104 said:


> Deer Creek is 13ft high. Are you sure this tournament is still going to happen?


your right it was cancelled


----------

